# Morning for orchestra in GB



## AndreasvanHaren

Hi!
I am working a little bit with Garage Band on my mac, never did that before so I am figuring out how that sequencer works. Here is a song that I put into it. I is based on a poem by Emily Dickinson and written for full orchestra and voice.

Morning

André


----------



## 4/4player

It sounds really beautiful!=) It almost sounds a little errie to me! Well, keep up the good work, Andre!=D
4/4player

P.S. Do you mind posting up the poem that gave you the inspiration for this piece?=)


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Ofcourse!
Here is the poem by Emily Dickinson:

Morning:
Will there really be a 'morning'?
Is there such a thing as 'day'?
Could I see it from the mountains,
if I were as tall as they?

Has it feet like waterlilies?
Has it feathers like a bird?
Is it brought from famous countries,
of which I have never heard?

Oh, some scholar!
Oh, some sailor!
Oh, some Wise Man from the skies!
Please, tell a little Pilgrim, where the place called 'Morning' lies!

11 Time and Eternity.

This world is not conclusion;
A sequel stands beyond,
Invisible as music,
But positive, as sound.

It beckons and it baffles;
Philolosophies don't know,
And through a riddle, at the last,
Sagacity must go.

To guess it puzzles scholars;
To gain it, men have shown
Contempt of generations,
And crucifixion known.


----------



## Krummhorn

André, 

Delightful composition, as all your works are that I've heard recently. The piece, at least for my tastes, seems to end rather abruptly. Is this, then following the theme poems last verse, as we are puzzled scholars? If so, the words certainly fit. 

Keep up the great work.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren

Krummhorn said:


> André,
> 
> Delightful composition, as all your works are that I've heard recently. The piece, at least for my tastes, seems to end rather abruptly. Is this, then following the theme poems last verse, as we are puzzled scholars? If so, the words certainly fit.
> 
> Keep up the great work.


Hi, i see that I put the "Time and Eternity" text as well here, sorry, my mistake. That is another song I wrote. "Morning" uses only the first poem.

André


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi André ... Thanks for the explanation.


----------

